# Probleme über Probleme - Mache ich etwas falsch?

## AROK

Hallo Leute,

irgendwie bin ich in letzter Zeit etwas frustriert. Eigentlich bin ich schon sehr überzeugt von Gentoo, aber in der letzten Zeit habe ich viel Aufwand in die Lösung  "aus dem nichts entstehender" Probleme investieren müssen. 

z.B:

- xine streikt

- Drucker hört auf zu drucken

- Youtube Videos gehen nicht mehr

- Knarzender Sound

- ark funktioniert nicht mehr

- google earth total langsam

- festplatte kopiert langsam

- fontconfig

...

An einem Wochenende vor einiger Zeit z.B, als ein Bekannter zu besuch war mit dem es ohnehin jedes mal zu Diskussionen über Linux kommt, konnte ich zuerst eine Sendung nicht aufnehmen weil meine DVB-Karte streikte und dann ist am nächsten Tag auch noch jedes mal der X-Server abgestürzt wenn ich in Amarok eine Visualisierung gestartet habe. Den Spott könnt ihr euch vorstellen....

(Woran das mit der DVB-Karte lag weiß ich nicht mehr, an dem X-Server Absturz war der Nvidia-Treiber schuld. Ein downgrade half) 

An einigen Problemen bin ich vielleicht nicht ganz unschuldig aber häufig kann ich wirklich keine Ursache auszumachen (kein Update oder Umkonfiguration). Teillweise verschwinden die Probleme auch von selbst wieder das ist dann besonders frustrierend. 

Dabei verwende ich fast ausschließlich stable-Pakete (und alle Pakete in package.keywords mit Versionsangabe) keine exotischen CFLags, etc. 

Meine "Updatestrategie" sieht so aus, dass ich ca 1-2 mal pro Woche ein update laufen lasse und danach zumindest versuche die Grundfunktionalität der upgedateten SW zu testen. (z.B mal etwas drucken, wenn Cups dabei war, etc.).

Ich finde es wichtig sich auf seinen Rechner verlassen zu können. Wenn eine dringende Aufgabe zu erledigen ist, festzustellen, dass ein benötigtes Programm gerade nicht mag ist absolut frustrierend...

Wie ist das bei euch? Habt ihr auch immer mal wieder solche Probleme? 

Wie geht ihr vor sie zu vermeiden? 

Habt ihr eine Idee was ich ändern könnte um zu einem stabileren System zu kommen?

Wie haltet ihr es mit den Updates?

Viele Grüße

AROK

----------

## papahuhn

 *AROK wrote:*   

> Dabei verwende ich fast ausschließlich stable-Pakete (und alle Pakete in package.keywords mit Versionsangabe) keine exotischen CFLags, etc. 
> 
> Meine "Updatestrategie" sieht so aus, dass ich ca 1-2 mal pro Woche ein update laufen lasse und danach zumindest versuche die Grundfunktionalität der upgedateten SW zu testen. (z.B mal etwas drucken, wenn Cups dabei war, etc.).
> 
> Wie ist das bei euch? Habt ihr auch immer mal wieder solche Probleme? 
> ...

 

Das wird von System zu System unterschiedlich sein. Es könnte eventuell daran liegen, dass du zu häufig aktualisiert. Probleme vom vorletzten Update sind bei dir noch nicht behoben; schon kommt das nächste rein.

Ich habe auch ab und zu Probleme, bin aber eher aktualisierungsfaul, so dass mein System lange Zeit stabil bleibt, sobald das Problem einmal behoben ist. Zufällig habe ich heute nach zwei Monaten wieder ein Update gefahren, und gnutls hat mir das halbe Gnome zerschossen. Jetzt läuft alles wieder, und das wird die nächsten Monate wahrscheinlich auch so bleiben.

Hardwaredefekte kann man auf die Art natürlich nicht vermeiden.

Ps: Gerade fällt mir ein, dass mein System auch nicht hundertprozentig sauber ist; z.B. funktioniert Flash mit der aktuellen Opera-Version nicht. Ich versuche das Problem bis zum nächsten Opera-Release auszusitzen.  :Smile: 

----------

## AROK

Dabei hast du aber auch das Problem sicherheitsrelevante Updates nicht einzuspielen..

Was denk ihr denn über die Gentoo Qualitätssicherung? 

Ist die Vergleichbar mit der der großen Distributionen? Werden Fehler gefunden oder ist viel fehlerhaftes im Portage-tree?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi AROK,

also bei mir halten sich die Probleme eigentlich in Grenzen. Es passiert mir mittlerweile nur noch ganz selten das ich in einer Sackgasse lande.

Meine Update-Strategie ist einfach: Da ich mehrere Rechner habe, führe ich erst die Updates auf den anderen PC's durch wenn sie an "meinem Primär-System" funktionierten. Solange wird an den anderen Rechnern nichts angerührt und sie bleiben dadurch mehr oder weniger "permanent" in einem stabielen Zustand. Selbst wenn ich dann die ein oder andere Software aus dem Unstable Zweig verwende.

Merke ich dann das es zu Problemen kommt mit einem Update kommt es sofort wieder runter. Das ist bei mir zur Zeit mit den Nvidia-Treibern der Fall. Ich weiß nicht genau warum aber mit den neueren Versionen läufen meine Spiele nicht mehr der haben Massive Grafik-Probleme. Daher warte ich einfach bis dies bei irgendeinem Update sicher von der Büne geht.

Es empfiehlt sich auch öfters im Forum danach (auch im Englischen) zu Suchen oder ins bug-system zu blicken. An und für sich mache ich meist aber Wöchentliche Updates. Man muss nur alles sehr gewissenhaft machen und auch Geduld mitbringen. Aber das kann ich mir zumindest an den anderen Rechnern leisten. Da ich dringende Dinge mit ihnen immer Erledigen kann.

Ich probiere z.B. auch gerne Unstabile Software aus. Aber z.B. beim Aktuellen Fall von KDE 4.0 ist mir das grade jetzt im Moment zuviel. Daher wage ich mich grade noch nicht dran und werde das Wohl um 6 Monate verschieben, bis die ersten Bugs weg sind.

Das was ich an Linux so schätze ist die Möglichkeit der 1000 Wege trotzdem das zu tun was du willst, selbst wenn grade etwas Streikt. Gemeint ist wenn z.B. mein Gnome oder Compiz sich bei einem Update "unbrauchbar" gemacht hat, hab ich noch die Möglichkeit mit Fluxbox ganz normal weiter zu arbeiten. Streikt ein Browser nehme ich einen anderen. Das irgendwas überhaupt nicht funktionierte.. liegt bei mir eigentlich schon ziemlich weit zurück. Und wenn dann war es ein Windows-Programm das nicht laufen wollte.. (z.B. wollte ich Command Conquer 3 übers Netzwerk spielen, doch trotzt Netzwerk-Gepatchtem Wine hat es nicht funktioniert).

Leicht OT:

Ansonsten kann ich mich nicht beklagen. Ich hab mir die Tage ein Vista zugelegt damit UT3 läuft (der Linix Client braucht ja wohl noch ewig) oder CNC3 im Netzwerk. Und da ist mir wieder aufgefallen wie gut ich es mit meinem Gentoo hab. Abgesehen davon das Vista unheimlich langsam ist und jede Menge speicher braucht, benötigt es auch ca. 1 Minute zum Hochfahren, deutlich länger als mein "langsames Gentoo", welches knapp 40 Sekunden braucht. Fehlermeldung gab es auch kaum. Man bekommt als User dort immer nur geagt "hat nicht geklappt". Und muss sich damit abfinden. So hab ich dann damals Stunden damit verbracht Windows Hoch und Runterzufahren. Wobei es immer immer immer wieder ein "Updates werden konfiguriert" auf meinen Bildschirm zauberte und dann schon mal 20-30 Minuten damit verbrachte ehe ich wieder meine Kiste benutzen konnte. Letztlich hab ich genauso lange zum Update gebraucht wie ich gespielt hab! Und nunja.. da ist eine Gentoo-Installation schneller, weil man sofort auf ein aktuelles System aufbaut.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *AROK wrote:*   

> Dabei hast du aber auch das Problem sicherheitsrelevante Updates nicht einzuspielen..
> 
> 

 

Also nur um das grade mal Anzusprechen. Ein Update von einer Software machst du nicht in erster Linie aus "Sicherheits-Technischen-Gründen". Dafür benutzt man doch ein glsa-check -p $(glsa-check -t all) welches deine installierten Programme auf "neue bekannte Sicherheits-Updates" Prüft. Diese kann man dann entsprechen mit glsa-check -f $(glsa-check -t all) einspielen.

Solche Patches haben mir bis jetzt noch nicht mein System beschädigt oder in seiner Funktionalität begrenzt.

 *Quote:*   

>  Was denk ihr denn über die Gentoo Qualitätssicherung? 

 

Nunja.. sowas gibt es nicht direkt. Zwar ist der Stabel-Tree sehr zuverlässig, aber es können sich durchaus noch Konfigurations-Probleme einschleichen. Aber letztlich hat man genau wie bei den andern Distribotoren die Möglichkeit sein System mindestens genauso "Stable" zu halten.

Probleme gibt es einfach überall, es ist nur eine Frage wie man damit umgeht. Und oder wie schnell man die Lösung findet, oder einem geholfen wird.

----------

## jkoerner

Moin,

ich fahre hier ausschließlich 2-D PCs, also alles was mit GNU\Linux läuft benutzt vesa. Multimedia beschränkt sich auf Musik via vlc. Die Liste der ~x86-Pakete ist sehr beschränkt, zumeist Anwendungen die ich dringend für die Arbeit benötige: taxbird, qbankmanager und deren Abhängigkeiten.

Updates fahre ich manchmal täglich, manchmal wochenlang nicht. Ist von den Sicherheitsmeldungen abhängig. Das Paketmanagement habe ich komplett auf paludis(~x86) abgestellt.

Aber manchmal nerven mich auch ein paar Sachen: Das letzte update von postgresql, und das ist DIE Datenbank für mich, bewirkte, daß pgadmin3 nur mit Fehlermeldungen zu benutzen war. Beide aus dem stabilen Zweig. Also im Netz gewühlt, die Lösung gefunden und pgadmin der passenden Version im Dreisatz installiert(die Gentoo-Version hinkt noch Jahre hinterher). Kostet zwar immer Zeit & Nerven, ist aber zu verkraften.

Ich habe bei anderen Distributionen schon ganz andere Erfahrung gemacht, nämlich immer mal wieder nicht aufzulösende Abhängigkeiten.

Den einzigen Luxus, den ich mir gönne, ist Qt als snapshot. Momentan 4.5.0. Meine Anwendungen basieren größten Teils darauf und ich habe bislang noch keine negativen Erfahrungen damit gemacht, bzw immer ein aktuell funktionierendes backup zur Hand. Ich benutze auch kein Desktop-Environment.

-Hatte auch "knarzenden" Sound in vls, hat sich erledigt, einfach ein bisschen konfiguriert und geregelt.

-xine habe ich auf Gentoo noch nie installiert, das hat bei Debian schon gefrustet.

-google earth ist mir auch zu langsam gewesen, deinstalliert, drauf geschi****.

-Festplatte grade gestern neu formatiert, ist wieder wie gewohnt schnell. War wohl ein wenig fraktioniert, jedenfalls \usr\bin.(Slash macht im Browser die Textsuche auf, daher Backslash)

-fontconfig macht mir auch keine Probleme, ich habe viele installiert, benutze aber für die tägliche Arbeit 4 oder 5.

     Wobei man behaupten kann, daß fonts und deren Einbindung auf UNICES wirklich 'pain in the ass' ist. Aber das sind grundsätzliche Sachen die man einfach hinnehmen muss...

Trotz alledem ist Gentoo für mich der tägliche verlässliche Arbeitsknecht.

----------

## manuels

Das YouTube-Problem [quote=https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-648812-highlight-.html]verursacht[/quote] wahrscheinlich die Flash-Version.

----------

## musv

Bei mir ist momentan auch etwas der Wurm drin: 

Xine: läuft soweit, kann mich nicht beklagen.

Cups: Ich hatte mal vor einer Weile es so eingerichtet, daß ich auf meinem Notebook meinen Drucker, der an meinem großen Rechner steckt, als Netzwerkdrucker installiert hatte. Ich hab dann bei Bedarf im Notebook einfach den Drucker ausgewählt und gedruckt. Seit einiger Zeit (nicht erst seit dem aktuellen Cups-Update) geht das nicht mehr. Fehlermeldung auf dem Notebook: Printer busy. Dabei idlet der Drucker nur gemütlich vor sich hin. Keine Ahnung warum... An der Config wurde nichts geändert. 

Google Earth: Ist bei mir auch extrem langsam, liegt aber an meiner Ultra-High-End-GeForce5200fx und meinen Monitoren, die beide mit 1600x1200 bei 100 Hz arbeiten. Da reicht die Graka einfach nicht. Kleiner Tipp bei Google Earth: Das Ding war bei mir schon mal richtig unerträglich langsam. Als ich die 400mb Cache gelöscht hab, ist das Programm auf einmal um Längen besser geworden. Seitdem hab ich den Cache auf 20 mb begrenzt. Selbiges bringt auch etwas bei Opera, Firefox usw. Scheinbar macht zuviel Cache eher langsam. 

Schriften: Seit dem letzten Update (heute glaub ich), sind einige Schriften auf meinem Notebook überdimensional groß. Hattte das Problem schon mal. Damals hab ich irgendwas in die package.mask eingetragen und das entsprechende Paket wieder "downgegradet". Hatte heute allerdings bisher keine Zeit und keinen Bock, großartig zu suchen. 

Festplatte: Da mir meine alte Festplatte vor einiger Zeit immer gemeldet hat, daß sie grad am Abrauchen ist (Smartmeldung beim Bootbildschirm), hab ich mir jetzt 'ne neue geleistet. Mein System war noch nie so schnell wie jetzt. Ich glaub aber, daß das auch ein großer Verdienst der Kernelentwicklung der letzten Versionen ist. Denn da hat sich sehr viel in Sachen Performance getan.

Update-Wirrwar Ein "emerge -puDN world" zeigt mir in letzter Zeit öfters mal Pakete an, wie:

```
[ebuild   R   ] sci-libs/fftw-2.1.5-r3  USE="fortran%* -debug%" 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.13.1  USE="slang%* -unicode%" 
```

. Allerdings kriegt man durch ein Recompilieren der entsprechenden Pakete die Dinger nicht aus der Liste raus. Außerdem steht noch drin: 

```
[ebuild  N    ] virtual/pager-0
```

. Wer das Paket will, weiß ich nicht. Aber wenn ich das installieren wöllte, steigt die Abhängigkeitsliste gleich mal auf: 

```
emerge -p pager

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] rox-base/zeroinstall-injector-0.31-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] rox-base/rox-clib-2.1.10  

[ebuild  N    ] rox-base/rox-2.7.1-r1  USE="svg video" 

[ebuild  N    ] rox-base/rox-lib-2.0.5  

[ebuild  N    ] rox-base/thumbs-0.1.3-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] rox-extra/videothumbnail-0.1.13-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] rox-base/mime-editor-0.5-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] rox-base/pager-1.1-r2 
```

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich den Mist durch irgendein Use-Flag hervorgerufen hab. Aber ich hab noch nie irgendwas mit rox auf meinem System gehabt. Und für einen virtuellen Pager schmeiß ich mir auch nicht die halbe Rox-Basis drauf. Ich hoffe, das wird irgendwann mal wieder abgeändert. Ich weiß ja noch nicht mal, von wem eigentlich der virtuelle Pager benötigt wird.

Hauptproblem X: Ist eigentlich kein Problem der letzten Zeit sondern besteht schon viele Monate. Das X steht einfach mal in der Prozessliste mit 99% CPU-Last drin. Mit etwas Glück kann ich mich dann noch über meinen jeweils anderen Rechner per ssh einloggen, mit noch mehr Glück ein "su" ausführen und das X abschießen. Mit weniger Glück hilft der Magig-SysReg-Key und ein Reboot, mit noch weniger Glück wird das Reboot durch ein Reset ausgelöst. Das Problem mit X tritt manchmal ein bis zwei Mal pro Tag auf, manchmal gar nicht. Woran das liegt? Keine Ahnung. Aber wie ich hier irgendwo im englischen Forum gelesen hab, soll ja xorg in nächster Zeit einem Totalumbau unterworfen werden. Ist auch dringend nötig.

Flash: Ging im Opera noch nie zuverlässig auf Dauer. Flash ist so derartig beschissen programmiert für Linux. Das Ding ist ein einziges Sicherheitsproblem mit einer noch dazu absolut miesen Performance. Ich glaub, ein Virus für Linux wäre ein kleineres Übel als Flash....

----------

## schachti

Ich muß sagen, dass ich eigentlich seit langem keine gravierenden Probleme habe - eigentlich, seit ich ein ~x86 System fahre. Das gnutls Problem hat mich nicht getroffen, weil ich -Wl,--as-needed in meinen LDFLAGS habe. Zumindest die Grundfunktionalität ist immer sichergestellt, und die paar kleineren Fehler, die sich manchmal zeigen, sind oft nicht gentoo-spezifisch. Ich kann mich also im Moment nicht beklagen.

----------

## franzf

Ich kann mich eigentlich auch nicht beklagen. Hab allerdings auch keine besonderen Ansprüche. Mein Kate muss funktionieren (tut  die 2-Tages-aktuelle aus dem kde4-trunk wunderbar), und einen funktionierenden Browser. Da hatte der kde4-Konqueror anfangs manchmal Probleme, jetzt wirds immer besser. Alles andere ist Luxus.

Ich hab keinen Drucker, Cups ist nur installiert um PDFs auszuspucken.

Xine macht keine Probleme (was ich von GStreamer nicht sagen kann, hab aber auch kein Gnome-Multimedia-Teil ala Totem installiert, sondern "nur" Kaffeine), bis auf das eine Update von x264, da hat aber alles an ffmpeg linkende gezickt.

Mit Flash hatte ich es noch nie, vor allem seit das neueste Update extrem CPU schluckt... -> deinstalliert seitdem glücklich.

Und Googleearth: ja, das hab ich installiert und es läuft flüssig und stabil, wie es soll. Nur beim beenden lässt es sich Zeit (manchmal 10 sec...)

Als kleiner Tip für die Gefrusteten oder die 2D-Fraktion: Versucht mal Marble! Basiert auf Qt4 (gibt auch ne KDE4-Variante) und die braucht KEINE (!)  Grafikbeschleunigung, läuft aber genausogut (Ok, die Auflösung der Maps ist nicht so dolle, zum "in den Garten vom Nachbarn gucken" reichts dann nicht...) 

Ich mache (fast) täglich Updates, immer abwechselnd kde4-svn <-> Portage. Keine Ausfälle zu beklagen, bis auf kurze Strecken mit gnutls und libneon (->subversion). Dank revdep-rebuild keine große Sache.

Grüße von einem glücklichen Gentoo-Nutzer  :Smile: 

Franz

----------

## Knieper

 *musv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Außerdem steht noch drin: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

/usr/portage/profiles/base/packages:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> *virtual/pager
> 
> 

 

----------

## musv

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> /usr/portage/profiles/base/packages:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> *virtual/pager
> ...

 

 */usr/portage/profiles/base/packages wrote:*   

> An initial "*" marks a package that is part of
> 
> # the official BASE system profile.  If there is a "*" then `emerge system`
> 
> # will use the line in its calculations of what should be installed for the
> ...

 

Soll ich jetzt darauf schließen, daß *virtual/pager bei jedem Gentoo installiert wird? Soll das bedeuten, daß rox jetzt zur Basis eines jeden Gentoos erhoben wird???

----------

## Knieper

 *musv wrote:*   

> Soll ich jetzt darauf schließen, daß *virtual/pager bei jedem Gentoo installiert wird?

 

Zumindest sollte etwas installiert sein, dass "pager" liefert. Also less, more, most, lv... zumindest war es bis vor kurzem so.

 *Quote:*   

> Soll das bedeuten, daß rox jetzt zur Basis eines jeden Gentoos erhoben wird???

 

Noe.

----------

## firefly

 *Knieper wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*   Soll ich jetzt darauf schließen, daß *virtual/pager bei jedem Gentoo installiert wird? 
> 
> Zumindest sollte etwas installiert sein, dass "pager" liefert. Also less, more, most, lv... zumindest war es bis vor kurzem so.
> 
>  *Quote:*   Soll das bedeuten, daß rox jetzt zur Basis eines jeden Gentoos erhoben wird??? 
> ...

 

es ist auch immer noch so das für virtual/pager eines der folgenden Pakete installiert sein muss:

 */usr/portage/virtual/pager/pager-0.ebuild wrote:*   

> sys-apps/less
> 
> sys-apps/more
> 
> sys-apps/most
> ...

 

----------

## ixo

 *musv wrote:*   

> Bei mir ist momentan auch etwas der Wurm drin: 
> 
> Cups: Ich hatte mal vor einer Weile es so eingerichtet, daß ich auf meinem Notebook meinen Drucker, der an meinem großen Rechner steckt, als Netzwerkdrucker installiert hatte. Ich hab dann bei Bedarf im Notebook einfach den Drucker ausgewählt und gedruckt. Seit einiger Zeit (nicht erst seit dem aktuellen Cups-Update) geht das nicht mehr. Fehlermeldung auf dem Notebook: Printer busy. Dabei idlet der Drucker nur gemütlich vor sich hin. Keine Ahnung warum... An der Config wurde nichts geändert. 
> 
> 

 

Ich habe das auch manchmal. Sieht 'mal in /etc/cups/printers.conf nach. Da muss bei dem Drucker die Zeile:

```
State Idle
```

stehen. Wenn nicht, Idle reinschreiben. Bei mir hilft das. Ob man cups neu starten muss, weiß ich nicht mehr - das ist schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr vorgekommen.

Gruss, ixo

----------

## a.forlorn

Ich war eine ganze Weile eigentlich recht unzufrieden. 

Ohne ersichtlichen Grund konnte ich keine PDF mehr an den "CUPS-real-Drucker" senden, laut log war alles ok - nur aus dem Drucker kam kein Blatt. Ich habe alles probiert, testing gesetzt, configs neu geschrieben usw. - erfolglos. Seit einer Weile geht es wieder (bei meinen 3 Systemen und einem zentralen CUPS) - der Grund dafür ist mir nicht bekannt. Die config habe ich übrigens dann wieder auf das alte Original zurückgesetzt. Alle anderen Dateien konnte ich jedoch die ganze Zeit über drucken.

Samba: ging nach einem update nicht mehr. Downgrade hat nichts geholfen. Nach einer Woche wurde dann eine neue Revision in portage geschoben, Problem behoben. Warum? Keine Ahnung, an der smb.conf hab ich nichts geändert. Auch hier haben die logs keinen Hinweis auf Fehler ergeben.

Seit dem letzten stable update auf KDE 3.5.8 hab ich immer eine Fehlermeldung beim Abmelden bekommen (auf 2 Systemen), es stellte sich heraus, das dabei mal gleich alle Änderungen, die ich zB in kdewalletmanager gemacht hatte, damit in Datennirvana geschossen wurde. Irgendein Fehler zwischen dbus+3.5.8, ist angeblich gefixt - leider half nur das update auf testing. Naja, hab dabei gleich mal mein .kde3.5 gelöscht und auf einmal gibt es mehr Optionen bei KDE.  :Wink:  Merke: bei Versionsupdate von KDE gibt macht mv .kde(version) kdebackup Sinn.

Seit ein paar Monaten ist die performance von NFS bei kleinen Dateien unendlich langsam geworden, ein portage- sharing über NFS ist nicht mehr möglich. Mein Server machte einmal die Woche ein emerge --sync, die Clients dann am Folgetag ein emerge -vpuDN world per mail an meinen Emailaccount. Wie ich feststellen musste, brauchen die beiden HighEnd Clients dafür etwa 1 Stunde.  :Shocked: 

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

na zumindest bin ich nicht der einzige   :Wink:   Cups scheint wohl besonders zickig zu sein. 

Das Thema Updates werde ich zukünftig folgendermaßen angehen:

Alle 2-3 Tage check bezüglich security updates   und nur ca. 1 mal im Monat eine Update der übrigen Pakete. 

Das aber nur am Freitag Abend wenn am Wochenende Zeit ist, die neuen Pakete zu testen und evtl. auftretende Probleme zu beheben. 

Mal sehen, ob ich das durchhalte und wie es mir dabei ergeht.

Grüße

AROK

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *AROK wrote:*   

> Mal sehen, ob ich das durchhalte und wie es mir dabei ergeht.

 

Na wie wohl  :Wink:  Du wirst auf Entzug kommen und absichtlich Dinge kaputt machen die du dann wieder reparieren musst. Nur so hört das zittern in den Händen und die Zuckungen in den Augenliedern auf  :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## schachti

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Nur so hört das zittern in den Händen und die Zuckungen in den Augenliedern auf   

 

Ich bin beruhigt, dass es nicht nur mir so geht.   :Razz: 

BTT: Um möglichst wenig kaputtzumachen, ist die Strategie, nur 1 x pro Monat zu updaten, sicher gut geeignet. Ganz vermeiden kannst Du es wohl nicht. In irgendeinem Forum hat mal jemand ein Script veröffentlicht, das täglich den aktuellen Tree checkt und automatisch alle Updates zur Installation vorschlägt, wenn das Programm seit mindestens x Tagen als stable markiert ist und es keine neuere stable-Version gibt (weil dann die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch ist, dass das Paket schon von vielen getestet wurde und keine gravierenden Bugs aufgetreten sind). Leider finde ich den Link nicht mehr.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Erdie

Naja, so mit der Zeit kennt man sein (Pappenheimer-) Pakete. Da ich vor einiger Zeit mal extrem viel Stress mit cups and sane-backends gehabt habe, probiere ich diese Pakete immer einzeln aus falls sie in der Update Liste auftauchen. Wenn es dann nicht mehr geht - downgrade.

Ich habe auf dem Desktop immer noch eine Uraltversion von libusb, weil jeder Versuch, eine neuere zu verwenden, den Scanner zum Streiken bringt. Was glaubt Ihr wie lange das gedauert hat bis ich herausgefunden habe, dass es an der libusb - Version hängt?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Vielen andere Dinge sind erfahrungsgemäß unkritisch und die lasse ich einfach durchlaufen.

-Erdie

----------

